# Getting started



## LouieG (Sep 26, 2012)

What's up everyone, 

My buddy and I have been planning to start a t-shirt design company we have a few designs in mind and also a name. We plan on targeting males from ages 12-20. The only problem is we don't know how to get started. We're on the hunt for some wholesale t-shirts, crew necks, and hoodies preferably in California. Our designs are all jotted down on paper, we have a few crops with images, and tons of creative and profitable ideas. All this is new to us so we need all the help and feedback we can get our ears are open.


----------



## harold (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice idea LouieG about opening t-shirt design company. But are you provide online t-shirt customization. it's most important part.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Well you have American Apparel in Downtown LA, Alstyle in Anaheim, TSC in Fullerton and a bunch of others as well as the garment district (called the fashion district)

Forget about printing your own, get them printed and focus on your designs and marketing. 

Good Luck.


----------



## LouieG (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks. Should I be worried about neck labels if I'm just getting started?


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

Give shape to your ideas and get feedback by sharing the designs.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Don't worry about the labels until you get some sales. If that bugs you get someone in downtown LA to pull the old ones and put yours in there.


----------



## guero71 (Feb 27, 2010)

As far as labels go, removing the original label and printing your own label is not as difficult as you might think. There are videos on YouTube showing how labels are removed. You then just screen print your label....abiding by the legal requirements of course.

I wish you success in your new venture.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## LouieG (Sep 26, 2012)

Awesome thanks! Should I just find someone locally to print my shirts or should I do it online? What t-shirt design software should I purchase or do i really need it if im barely getting started ? I've been reading that PS or Inksoft are decent but they cost an arm and a leg.. Will it be worth it?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

It will be far too expensive online. Find someone local you can work with.


----------



## Ezra4ever (May 11, 2011)

Here's a quick outline of how I started out...

1. Wrote a small business plan outlining what I need and how I plan to do it. I factored in cost, supplies, printing, tee materials, marketing, etc....

2. Found a local screen printer

3. Made some designs

4. Ordered samples of different brand tees. Picked out the ones I liked.

5. And got them printed

Again, it's only a quick write up...the list can go on and on. I would also recommend studying the tshirt business world, read LOTS and LOTS of articles on selling, printing, marketing, etc....

And use the search function...You'll find every answer in there.


----------

